# I LOVE Lyft...no idea what you guys are complaining about



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have only had to deal with their customer support twice and each time it has went like this:

*J****** (Lyft)
Apr 27, 12:01 PM
Hi N****,

Thanks for reaching out. I understand the confusion on why you didn't receive the cancellation fee for this ride. Also, as to the effect of this to your acceptance rate. Nothing to worry now as I already had this taken care of.

I reviewed the said ride request and found out that yes, you're eligible to receive the cancellation fee since you've waited more than a minute for the passenger. That being said, I went ahead and requested an additional $5 to be included in your next weekly payout for this cancellation. You should see it at the bottom part of your next weekly summary. 

Not only that, I've also gone ahead and excluded the rating from this ride so that your driver rating average is not affected. It may take up to a week for your driver rating to be updated with this excluded rating.

Moving forward, if you feel that a passenger may rate you poorly due to something out of your control, I highly suggest utilizing the comment box after each ride to note anything you feel may be important about the ride and/or passenger. That way, we can go back to your ride history and see your side of the story, and we can take any actions if necessary.

You can learn more about our cancellation policies by visiting our Help Center athttps://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584358-Cancellation-Policy-Driver.

N***, you take care when driving and please let me know if there's anything else I can help you with.

Best,

J****
Lyft Support Representative 
Help Center - http://lyft.com/help
Driver Help Center -http://lyft.com/drive/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! -http://twitter.com/asklyft









*N**** D******
Apr 27, 11:11 AM

I am writing in regards to the ride that was cancelled yesterday (4/26/16) at 7:00 pm by me. I arrived at the pin location, clicked arrived, waited while the countdown timer started. (S)he called me but there was no sound so I ended the call. By the time they called back it was past the countdown timer mark and the pink no show was on the screen. If there were additional passengers in que on the Lyft Line, I did not want to make them wait so I clicked no show and drove away. I also would like to note that the pin location was in an inaccessible location (boat dock) so I drove around looking for them and parked where people normally wait for drivers near there.
Thank you for any help as this has affected my acceptance rate and I did not get the $5 cancellation fee.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

50 minute response time. They reviewed and understood my side of things. Adjusted my acceptance rate, overall driver rating, and credited me the $5.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I can't complain, I have received similar responses and positive to low ratings, Pax no shows, even cleaning fees. Also I believe the riders for the most part are nicer than a lot of Uber's who still think we're their personal drivers, should open their doors, dress with suit & jacket, tips are included, and should still pay $0.85 per mile ... Lyft isn't a golden goose either, but at least they're a little nicer


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Lyft isn't perfect no. The rates could be higher, yes. BUT, they have to compete with Uber so I understand it. At least they treat me like a human being though! The passengers are 90% wayyyyy better than Uber as well.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Give it a few weeks. You'll find that some Uber pax have migrated over to Lyft.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Is Original Poster a member of the Lyft SooperDooperPowerDriver Club? Lyft tells you that if you are a member of that club, you get prompt responses. The fastest response that Lyft ever has rendered unto me has been eleven days.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

In my market, I would die of boredom waiting for a lyft ping. I want to try lyft for one driving session, but after 30 minutes of no pings, I have to turn on uber and keep both apps running. I'm never going to get to 100 rides with lyft. It's just WAY too slow in my market.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

The worst lyft support I ever had:
First response was in 18 days; Problem solved in 26 days.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lyft hate stems from things uber {whom we all hate} does better or much more efficently than lyft.

Hate on uber all you want but when they messed up direct deposits, they made good on their claim for covering all overdraft fees.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> In my market, I would die of boredom waiting for a lyft ping. I want to try lyft for one driving session, but after 30 minutes of no pings, I have to turn on uber and keep both apps running. I'm never going to get to 100 rides with lyft. It's just WAY too slow in my market.


Here in S. Florida is the same, there are areas where you can spend the whole day waiting for a ping, but there are zones, and they're growing, where you can get as many pings than Uber... I stopped driving Ewber completly for weeks and my average pay rate hasn't suffer (I drive part-time)


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've yet to find those good pockets on Lyft.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> In my market, I would die of boredom waiting for a lyft ping.


In certain areas, here, the Lyft pings come just as quickly as the Uber. In others, they are, as in your market, few or non-existent. One poster to these boards who works in my market has stated that he does allright in certain of the further suburbs, but, as I do not work too much in either the further suburbs or exurbs, I have not tried it there. I work mostly in the City and certain closer suburbs. The Lyft pings in the City are about the same as Uber. In certain parts of the closer suburbs, they are slightly less, but, still are there. In other parts of the closer suburbs, especially those residential areas further from the commercial strips and main roads, they are not frequent.



uberpa said:


> The worst lyft support I ever had:
> First response was in 18 days; Problem solved in 26 days.


The miracle is that Lyft solved the problem at all. Usually what I receive from driver "support" from either Uber or Lyft are canned non-answers that are non-solutions to the problem. How serious is the problem will govern how far I pursue it. If there is money involved, I simply do not stop bombarding them with e-Mails that are civil in tone, but are assertive enough that they are annoying, with the result that it is escalated to someone who will do something to help me just to make the e-Mails stop. It just takes longer with Lyft. Lyft must outsource its driver "support" to some sweatshop overseas that employs only two or three people.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Lyft support is always slow dealing with money involved tickets. But 26 days is intolerable!
On the other hand, they reply almost immediately if you simply want to change a pax rating.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I love Lyft. The issue is the Atlanta Market is that when Uber rates dropped to $.75 a mile everyone jumped ship thinking Lyft was going to be everyone's savior because of the Tip feature. This caused a huge over saturation of Lyft drivers. I get 6 Uber rides for every 1 Lyft ride. 

Lyft passengers are just better, they are always ready when I arrive and a lot more friendly. I like the app better overall as well.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

So they gave you the $5 you were already owed and you love them now? Doesn't take much I guess.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

I've had mixed results with Lyft support. 

Back in October Lyft tried being sneaky and changed the app to hide which calls were Plus until after the ride ,presumably since so many Plus drivers were rejecting regular pings. I wrote in to complain after getting scammed by a number of pax. 2 weeks later I get back multiple canned BS responses. They reverted back to old screen after a month.

In Jan. had a puker, the clean fee was handled quickly. I just made sure to send 100 pictures from every angle and video clips as well. Also took pics in front of the pax house. 

This month I had an issue with a guarantee hour, got emailed back within an hour and issue was handled very well , also had a pax issue that was handled quickly......


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> So they gave you the $5 you were already owed and you love them now? Doesn't take much I guess.


You must've skimmed over my second post:
50 minute response time. They reviewed and understood my side of things. Adjusted my acceptance rate, overall driver rating, and credited me the $5.

Unlike Uber where things take WEEKS to get resolved...even when going into the local in person store! And Uber will straight up laugh at you about adjusting your rating of any kind.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is Original Poster a member of the Lyft SooperDooperPowerDriver Club? Lyft tells you that if you are a member of that club, you get prompt responses. The fastest response that Lyft ever has rendered unto me has been eleven days.


I'm not a part of anything as far as I know. Maybe it is based on city or region? I dunno. Or maybe they've just improved lately? Sorry you guys have had bad experiences


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I have not had any problems with Lyft support and wonder why it is certain people do. My emails to them are always concise, follows a logical progression and ends with a thank you for doing a great job.....I am sure others have done the same and got slow responses...so its a mystery to be sure


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is Original Poster a member of the Lyft SooperDooperPowerDriver Club? Lyft tells you that if you are a member of that club, you get prompt responses. The fastest response that Lyft ever has rendered unto me has been eleven days.





ND379 said:


> I'm not a part of anything as far as I know. Maybe it is based on city or region? I dunno. Or maybe they've just improved lately? Sorry you guys have had bad experiences


There is a perk for drivers who give 200+ rides per month in any market. Extra rewards through PerkSpot as well as expedited response time from Support. They suspended the expedited response perk more than a month ago to work on the support system in general. I recieved two responses from support last week. One was 13 minutes (a new personal record for Lyft or Uber) and the other was about 8 days. But both responded on the same day. It's a work in progress, but I do feel you get better responses from Lyft on average, even the canned responses are better.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

So....? How often do you all receive tips from the LIFT APPn after a trip?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

df60532 said:


> So....? How often do you all receive tips from the LIFT APPn after a trip?


On Tuesday evening I had 11 rides (one was a cancellation); 7 tipped for a total of $20.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Uh huh. I'm only using UberCommute now. I can get $10 to drive over 10 miles. Limited hours for that bonus, but I can make about $60 a week (for now) doing that. I'm losing money driving UberX. 
If I could make an extra $80 to $100 a week in tips, it would even things up a bit.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

ND379 said:


> On Tuesday evening I had 11 rides (one was a cancellation); 7 tipped for a total of $20.


Lucky you, I only tips in 2 of 10 rides average


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Lucky you, I only tips in 2 of 10 rides average


Me too. But occasionally I got a $10/$20 cash tip.


----------



## Vinnie Warlock (Apr 29, 2016)

Lyft Support is not the quickest, but so far I had no problems with them. They are much, much better than Uber. It is easier to give birth to quintuplets than to get an straight answer from Uber.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I think girls get tipped more than guys on average. That's what we get for being the lesser sex.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

As I sit here deactivated after having my Transmission go out, spent $5000 on a complete rebuild sent the documents and on day 3 have received nothing, i'm out 5 grand and have no other income. This is not the way you handle drivers. I provide close to 100 rides a week for them, 100%acceptance and a 4.9 rating with 2277 rides completed in 9 months. I was assured I would be back online as soon as they received the document. They have received the documents and have acknowledged receiving the docs, no one really to call and nothing I can do. I'm in jeopardy of a huge financial hit because the beginning of the month is upon us. I'm trying to be nice but nice ends when you put my family in jeopardy. This is really pissing me off. I will never call them again for anything. First mistake. I will never trust anything they say. My friend told me not to call them, I was trying to CYA because the pax was a complete b. 

I ended up using my own tow insurance because theirs was "discounted" and would have cost me 200.00. With insurance it was no cost other than a monthly premium and waiting 6 hours for the guy to show up. That is more the towing situation in Seattle than anything else. Still sucked!


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I have only had to deal with their customer support twice and each time it has went like this:
> 
> *J****** (Lyft)
> Apr 27, 12:01 PM
> ...


Told you!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> I think girls get tipped more than guys on average.


Female cab drivers, unless they look like military drill sergeants, tend to do better in the tip department than their male counterparts.

A funny story, though. My cab company used to have this younger female cashier who was rather nice looking. On Saturday, when most drivers came in to pay their fees, she deliberately wore a dress with a low cut neckline. It was a custom for the drivers to tip the cashier.

Before I was an Officer of the Company, I would work the cage on the occasional Saturday that she had some family obligation. I did better in tips than she did. This was a constant source of frustration to her. She did not understand why a dispatcher should do better in tips than she did. I tried to explain to her that even though most of the drivers were foreign born, as was she, still, they knew what America was, and still is, all about...................

In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).

Money talks, everyone knows what walks.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I LOVE Lyft...no idea what you guys are complaining about


Here are a few examples...


----------



## UberthisLyfthatJunoWtf (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome to the startup world!! Also, think about: # of emails; both Lyft support and Uber support gets each hour?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Lyft never charge pax when they cancel. 
They could greatly reduce support workload if lyft fixed the problem.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Uber has trained almost all rideshare pax to never tip, Lyft riders tip way less than 20% of the time (probably less than 15% of the time). Lyft prime time is TERRIBLE! always misleading, never knowing and more often than not you'll be in a prime time area called out to a non prime time area for straight fare - Lyft is a joke at busy hours - app OFF! I only drive lyft on slow days with wide open roads because their prime time is so terrible and the tips don't come close to covering that shortage.


----------

